# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Receiver AWX 701 &  Transmitter AWX 703    Πρόβλημα....

## ΒΟΥΡΛΑΚΗΣ

Γιά σας,  εχω  τοποθετήσει  εναν  πομποδέκτη  ,  τον  πομπό  στο  δωμάτιο  που  κοιμάμαι  και  τον  δέκτη  στο σαλόνι  που  ευρίσκεται  ο αποκωδικοποιητής της  NOVA  για να  αλάζω  τα κανάλια    απο  το  δωμάτιο οταν ξαπλώνω,  η  απόσταση  μεταξύ τους  ειναι  περίπου εξη  μέτρα και  υπάρχει  και  οπτικη  επαφη.  Στίς  δέκα  προσπάθειες  που κάνω  με το  τηλεκοντρολ  στον  πομπό   για  να  αλάξω  κανάλι  , μόνο  μια ειναι επιτυχής  στις  υπόλοιπες  τίποτα, καμιά  φορά   οταν  ακουμπαω  την  κεραία  με το χέρι ανταποκρίνετε αλλα ελάχιστες  φορές, τους  εχω  αλάξει  και  θεσεις  αριστερα  - δεξια  πανω  κάτω παλι  τίποτα  ,τι  μπορεί  να  συμβαίνει;   μήπως  επηρεάζονται απο  καμιά  αλλη  συσκευη ;TV INTERNET κλπ ;  ανεβάζω  και  μια   εικόνα  για καλύτερη ενημέρωση.. Ευχαριστω !!!! :Rolleyes: 2013-11-10 17.58.49.jpg

----------


## xsterg

ελαττωματικα μηχανηματα? χαμηλης ποιοτητας ισως? μημπως με καλυτερη ευθυγραμμιση δουλεψει?

----------


## STALKER IX

πεταξε τα ρε βαγγελη μου φαγανε το στομαχι πριν μερικα χρονια δουλευανε οποτε θελανε και το δευτερο ζευγαρι που πηρα πιο βελτιωμενο εκανε περιπου τα ιδια ειχα κανει και δοκιμες με μπλενταζ καλωδιο με σταθεροποιητες με κουτια μεταλικα φιλτρο στα 220ν μακρια απο οθονη δεξια αριστερα οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις ενα χαλι μαυρο και μαλιστα τα χρειαστηκα πριν λιγες μερες σε κονεχ και δεν ακουγαν τιποτα.
(οποιος τα θελει θελει πμ)

----------

